

Harley-Davidson announces its first electric motorcycle, LiveWire - danboarder
http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-harley-davidson-electric-livewire-20140618-story.html

======
lotsofmangos
Another interesting bike not mentioned in this article is Agility Motors
Saietta -
[http://www.agilitymotors.com/bikes/saietta-r.html?8712236](http://www.agilitymotors.com/bikes/saietta-r.html?8712236)

Does 0-60 in 3 seconds and is designed with Agni Racing, the current winner in
the electric category of the Isle of Man TT.

~~~
danboarder
@lotsofmangos thanks for the link. The one I had heard a lot about is another
US brand called the ZERO:
[http://www.zeromotorcycles.com](http://www.zeromotorcycles.com)

